# Cancelled my sub



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Long story short, 6 months or so ago, my bank must've had a security issue and canceled our debit cards and issued new ones. 3 months, without an email or call about the non payment, xm turned off my signal.:nono2: I then pay the bill and add the new card. Yesterday I get in the car and the signal has again been turned off.:nono2: I come home, go to my account and once again, without a call or email, I'm behind because they tried to charge the canceled card again, not the new one I added.:nono2: I paid the bill, then emailed my displeasure and canceled my account. I'll now use the $15 a month I was paying, to add music to itunes.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

It does amaze me at how many companies that do automated billing seem to have no good way to handle declined charges. They seem to "assume" the subscriber is a deadbeat. It seems that a simple e-mail could solve the issue.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Interesting. I have Sirius and my card on file had expired. I got a letter as well as a phone call after three attempts to charge on the card. I updated my card info on line, paid the bill and no further problems.


----------



## JackDW001 (Oct 2, 2009)

That is one reason I do not allow autopay on anything. Send me a bill and I will pay it.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

JackDW001 said:


> That is one reason I do not allow autopay on anything. Send me a bill and I will pay it.


I enjoy electronic billing, but never auto-pay.


----------



## BGummy (Mar 1, 2006)

That reminds me...my Sirius Subscription is due. I haven't hears a peep from them since I added the Best of XM in the Spring.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

There are some companies you don't give a credit card number to in case you ever cancel. This is one of them.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well I had some credit card issues myself and finally ended up with an XM Lifetime Sub :eek2: I'm one year into the "Lifetime", but I'm still wondering how long "Lifetime" will be


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Finally got an email telling me I had to call listener care to cancel. Told the csr that even had the billing issue not happened, I was already considering canceling because the dj's yapped way too much.


----------

